# [2009] stay away from Timeshare Solution



## Jozef

I got a call from Timeshare Solution

I did some homework and I am happy I did.
so I let you know above scamers

see link for more inf.
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/timeshare_solutions.html

Timeshare Solution
1300 Ocean Shore Blvd.
Ormond Beach, Fl 32176

update:
B M L Marketing Company is a same as Timeshare Solution
see link
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/bml-marketing-c64009.html

see BBB
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/bml-marketing-c64009.html


----------



## Stricky

I believe we have a few threads on them and that this is them: http://www.wptv.com/content/investi...re-Solutions-WPTV/zxP1fRxKSk-E9_iMjSzKOQ.cspx


----------



## Timeshare Owner123

*deceptive sales practises*

Timeshare Solution, Timeshare Solution Realty, and BML Marketing Company, Inc are all the same company. Their address's are as follows:
1300 Ocean Shore Blvd Ormond Beach, FL 32176
1548 Ocean Shore Blvd Ormond Beach, FL 32176
1186 Ocean Shore Blvd Ormond Beach, FL 32176

Their website says it all. This is a direct quote from their website. www.timesharesolution.com and www.timesharesolution.net
http://timesharesolution.net/legal-disclosures/

"Thus, we have determined that for purposes of Section 721.20(9)(2) of the Florida Statutes, that our sale percentage for the prior 2 year period is less than 1/10th of 1%. We strongly feel that this statistic is grossly irrelevant."

Some Phone Numbers to avoid.
877-235-9969
386-441-4990
386-441-4991
386-441-8160
386-441-0226
386-441-8221
386-441-4855
386-441-8343
386-441-8161


----------



## Timeshare Owner123

*scammers*

here is their bbb page as proof

http://centralflorida.app.bbb.org/newsearch2.asp?ComID=073300162822552


----------



## Rob&Carol Q

Timeshare Owner123 said:


> "Thus, we have determined that for purposes of Section 721.20(9)(2) of the Florida Statutes, that our sale percentage for the prior 2 year period is less than 1/10th of 1%. We strongly feel that this statistic is grossly irrelevant."



Wow, that seems like a Wyndham Owners Update line...:rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## TSS Customer Support

Hi, I am from the Timeshare Solution Customer Support Staff, and we are actively trying to reach out to any unsatisfied customers. If you have any questions, feel free to Private Message me, or contact us directly on our website. 

And now for some responses to answer these posts..




Jozef said:


> I got a call from Timeshare Solution
> 
> I did some homework and I am happy I did.
> so I let you know above scamers
> 
> see link for more inf.
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/timeshare_solutions.html
> 
> Timeshare Solution
> 1300 Ocean Shore Blvd.
> Ormond Beach, Fl 32176
> 
> update:
> B M L Marketing Company is a same as Timeshare Solution
> see link
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/bml-marketing-c64009.html
> 
> see BBB
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/bml-marketing-c64009.html



Our current address is 1548 Ocean Shore Blvd, Ormond Beach, FL, 32176. The 1300 address was an old address, and we have since moved to our new location with a bigger office. 

If you would like to schedule an appointment to see our showroom, please don't hesitate to call us. 

As for Consumer affairs, we have been trying ever so hard to get false complaints removed, as we are being grouped with "Timeshare Solution*s*" out of another state (and yes, another one popped up in Florida as well, that's still not us). It's a common typo, and we have to deal with this on a daily basis. 

At complaintsboard, the information posted also falls into the same category. We also have an ex-employee trying to badmouth us for profit in his own ventures. 



Stricky said:


> I believe we have a few threads on them and that this is them: http://www.wptv.com/content/investi...re-Solutions-WPTV/zxP1fRxKSk-E9_iMjSzKOQ.cspx



That is not Timeshare Solution



Timeshare Owner123 said:


> Timeshare Solution, Timeshare Solution Realty, and BML Marketing Company, Inc are all the same company. Their address's are as follows:
> 1300 Ocean Shore Blvd Ormond Beach, FL 32176
> 1548 Ocean Shore Blvd Ormond Beach, FL 32176
> 1186 Ocean Shore Blvd Ormond Beach, FL 32176
> 
> Their website says it all. This is a direct quote from their website. www.timesharesolution.com and www.timesharesolution.net
> http://timesharesolution.net/legal-disclosures/
> 
> "Thus, we have determined that for purposes of Section 721.20(9)(2) of the Florida Statutes, that our sale percentage for the prior 2 year period is less than 1/10th of 1%. We strongly feel that this statistic is grossly irrelevant."
> 
> ....more.....





Timeshare Owner123 said:


> here is their bbb page as proof
> 
> http://centralflorida.app.bbb.org/newsearch2.asp?ComID=073300162822552




this user is our ex-employee and cannot be trusted. He has bounced from company to company and we believe he is working with "Marketing Direct Timeshare Services" which is operating illegally out of its owners house, and as far as we know.. are currently still unlicensed in the state of Florida. 

As a word of warning, we advise our clients and potential clients to stay away form companies that ask for an upfront fee. We have not and will never do that sort of contract. 

If you check our BBB rating currently, it is being revised, as we had invalid complaints that were associated with.. once again.. "timeshare solution*s*"

Our new rating should be up within a few weeks, as we are working one becoming BBB Accredited. 



Rob&Carol Q said:


> Wow, that seems like a Wyndham Owners Update line...:rofl: :hysterical:



We are required by state legislature to provide those words. While we do not keep records of our sales, we would like timeshare owners to know that it is nearly impossible to keep track of any forms of contact or sales we have made through the websites. Our agents work to sell, and we have a showroom, but our clients are able to sell their properties without us. We do not limit our clients by an exclusivity contract, and we will refund the cost of advertising if the property is sold within a % of the asking price on our sites. 

less than 1/10th of 1% is purely legal speak. please take that accordingly. 

If anyone has other questions regarding Timeshare Solution, and our business practices, please dont hesitate to call us or email us directly. Our corporate website is [website deleted] and all of our information is there. 

Take Care!


----------



## DeniseM

TSS - please note that we have a strict no-advertising rule here on TUG.  Please especially note the section in bold.  While we can allow some leeway here, because you are responding to a specific post, we are very strict about self-promotion, and we do not allow businesses to post contact info. or solicit business via the forums.

More info.:



> *Posting rules:  If you are a broker or salesperson, or work in an allied field, we welcome your participation on the board. We value your industry perspective and valuable insights. We do not appreciate, however, attempts to use our bbs for direct commercial purposes. We do not, for instance, welcome your adding tag lines promoting your business, such as "Call me for more information." Use the board as a way to be helpful and build your reputation, not as a direct sales tool, please. Due to flagrant commercial violations by some abusers in the past, we have found it necessary to be very strict about this.*
> 
> Individual users please note that messages promoting anything for which you may receive some personal gain are considered to be advertising, and are thus prohibited. Promotion of any service where you would get referral compensation is considered to be advertising. Directing somebody to your classified ad on TUG or elsewhere is considered to be advertising. Promotion of a website where you have anything for sale or rent is considered to be advertising.
> 
> The advertising ban includes information in your bbs signature. You may link to a commercial website in your signature, but the link itself may not indicate the nature of the site. If your URL or domain name indicates the nature of the site, it should not be visually displayed. A visual link saying only "My website" or other similar innocuous wording is acceptable.
> 
> Replying to somebody's question on the bbs with an ad is not an acceptable defense - if replying to an inquiry, send it as direct email or bbs private message instead of posting publicly to the bbs. If the person has not enabled email or private messaging, the best you can do is post a response merely saying "Since your email address is not available, please contact me via email or private message" -- and be sure YOUR have email or private messaging enabled.


----------



## TSS Customer Support

DeniseM said:


> TSS - please note that we have a strict no-advertising rule here on TUG.
> 
> More info.:



Perfectly noted, we handle our advertising needs through Google Adwords and our own management systems. We created this username purely as a reachout to unhappy consumers 

We will not be spamming or advertising here. Just talking to those that might need our help.
The link i provided was informational, not adverting oriented. I added it so people can contact us through our contact form on the website.


----------



## DeniseM

Sorry, I added more while you were typing.  We don't permit commercial contact info. to be posted.  Anyone who wants to reach you can click on your blue user name.


----------



## calgirl

*Timeshare solution DOES ask for an upfront fee...*

I was contacted by someone from TSS today... They DID ask for an upfront fee of $895. When I was on the phone with this representative, I was doing some research online to check them out. I found that they were associated with "BML Marketing" and doing business as (d.b.a.) Timshare Solution. (She emphasized, Timshare Solution with no "s"). Apparently, BML got a D+ rating with the BBB. When I told her this, she said that they used to work with BML, but have since disassociated with them because they have had so many complaints. But I did more research and they are one and the same company... with the same president: Bill Lupoli. Furthermore, they have the same address, AND their websites were virtually the same (only the name was different). Obviously they must be the same company.

Also... if the TSS customer service person reads this: what do you mean you guys don't ask for an upfront fee? What about the $895 fee?!! Do you not consider that an upfront fee? If you guys didn't, I would definitely try you guys out... Please let me know if I am wrong about the upfront fee.



TSS Customer Support said:


> As a word of warning, we advise our clients and potential clients to stay away form companies that ask for an upfront fee. We have not and will never do that sort of contract.
> 
> If you check our BBB rating currently, it is being revised, as we had invalid complaints that were associated with.. once again.. "timeshare solution*s*"
> 
> Our new rating should be up within a few weeks, as we are working one becoming BBB Accredited.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi calgirl and welcome to TUG!

I'm so glad you didn't fall for what has become a very common scam.  Excellent job on the research!

Because of the economy, most timeshares are selling for 0-10% of original retail. I know that is a bitter pill to swallow, but these scammers are preying on TS owners who don't want to accept that.

Here's how to find out what your timeshare is selling for on the resale market:

1)  Register with ebay
2)  Sign in
3)  Search for your resort by exact name
4)  From the menu on the left find the "Buying Formats" heading and click "choose more"
5)  On the next page click "completed listings"
6)  The next page will show you current selling prices

(Be sure you look at the completed listings - those are actually SELLING prices - you will find asking prices all over the place, but what really counts is what they actually sold for.)​
If you poke around a bit, you will see that there are more than 300 timeshares listed on ebay for $0-100 - most with no bids. Many people are having a hard time even giving away their timeshares these days.

If you discover that your TS has no resale value, it may be possible to give it away, if it is paid off, and all your fees are up to date.  Let us know if you want more info. on that.

On the other hand, if you don't have to get rid of this timeshare, we can definitely help you get more use out of it.  Let us know if you want more info. on that.

*One more note:  TSS Customer Support has not been back to TUG since posting in this thread in April.


----------



## Conan

This is what you get, and this is what you pay. What a deal!



> Post your ad
> 
> Timesharesolution.com will send you an email when someone is interested in your timeshare
> 
> Owners pay a one-time advertising fee: $899 Non-Refundable
> 
> http://www.timesharesolution.com/SellerFAQ.asp


----------



## jacquie1

My elderly mother was rooked into sending them $500 bucks to advertise her Timeshare.  I got to it 2 days before the expiration of the time to rescind and will have her do a charge back to her credit card.  I hope they just refund the money and go away.  I doubt it but we will see.


----------

